# 345BLD relay UWR?



## Ollie (May 24, 2012)

Just about to attempt a 345BLD relay after this cup of tea, just curious to know if there is an UWR for it somewhere? Can't seem to find it. 

Not that I'll get anywhere near it...aiming for sub-30 maybe.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 24, 2012)

I think most people who do this probably go ahead and go for 2345 instead. Why not add the 2x2x2 while you're at it?

For a while there, several of us were doing the 2345 relay BLD as part of the weekly competition. I suspect Rafal Guzewicz holds the UWR on it, unless since then one of the fast guys like Daniel, Aron, or even Ville might have decided to try it. (Ville had one recorded in 35:16.77, but that was back in 2008 before he - or anybody - was fast.) In any event, I'd think one of the sub-10 5x5x5 solvers could come along and blow that UWR away any time they want it.

Some really old data on relays:
http://www.speedcubing.com/records/recs_bf_relays.html

Oh, and I tried the 234567 relay once, and I missed it. Three wings on the 6x6x6.


----------



## Ollie (May 24, 2012)

Ha, yes, I felt your heartache watching that video, it was incredible! Have you tried it since??

And I've fallen out with the 2x2x2, I had a horribly loose one. One day I scrambled a 2x2x2 solve, found a 4 move solution for the first time ever, and as I placed it down the U layer decided to keep on going for a 180 degree turn. It went to the charity shop that day, never to return.

Shouldve been a 0.80s. :'(


----------



## qqwref (May 24, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> For a while there, several of us were doing the 2345 relay BLD as part of the weekly competition. I suspect Rafal Guzewicz holds the UWR on it, unless since then one of the fast guys like Daniel, Aron, or even Ville might have decided to try it.


Oh? Is there any way to search for this? The record-keeping in the weekly competition doesn't seem particularly amazing :|


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 25, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Oh? Is there any way to search for this? The record-keeping in the weekly competition doesn't seem particularly amazing :|


 
It's certainly not pretty. Since I know what to search for, I might be able to find it (I remember some details about it which might help). I'll try to look for it sometime in the next couple of days. It's also possible there might be something in the Blindfold Accomplishment Thread.


----------



## Ollie (May 25, 2012)

Thanks! I'm reading & learning your Square-1 BLD method as we speak


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 25, 2012)

Ollie said:


> Thanks! I'm reading & learning your Square-1 BLD method as we speak


 
Cool - I hope you manage it!

As for the 2345 relay BLD, I did manage to find this from Rafal:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...petition-2008-17&p=47768&viewfull=1#post47768


> Relay 2-5 BLD: 29:05 (14:20 memo)
> 
> Sub-30. I did it! And who said that making up words on the spot was a bad memorization system?



Since we just did these for fun entering as part of the regular 2345 relay, it definitely won't show up in any of the stats. I don't remember whether this was his best time or not, but it sure was fast for back in early 2008. I was still struggling to try to get sub-hour at the time.


----------



## qqwref (May 25, 2012)

Ah, nice find.

He also got a 2-4 BLD relay of 8:37.16 (3:40 memo) - pretty intense.


----------



## SpeedSolve (May 26, 2012)

One time, I memorized a shopping list. I really need to work on BLD :/


----------



## Schmidt (May 26, 2012)

If that list contained (12 + 8) items that could be one of two things (cola vs dietcola, strawberry jam vs raspberry jam) you should be able to do a 3BLD. GL


----------

